# smb:// y fish:// no funcionan en konqueror...(SOLUCIONADO)

## sasho23

Hola y Feliaz año nuevo a todos! Con el nuevo año - nuevo problema. Hace tiempo que no intercambio archivos y por eso no se desde cuando tengo el problema?!!

cuando le doy alguno de los dos comandos en el konqueror:

```
smb://ip_adress
```

o

```
fish://ip_adress
```

 me dice que "el protocolo no se mantiene" y no hace nada mas. Tambien tengo una instalacion de "sabayon" y de alli si que funciona.

Sabe alguien que protocolo necesito o que es lo que me falla (aparte de mi cabeza vacia).

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano!!!

hasta pronto.Last edited by sasho23 on Sat Jan 02, 2010 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

A mi en KDE-4.3 me funciona sin problemas, imagino que tengas activada la USE "samba":

```

# USE="-samba" emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa css dts ipv6 mad mng nls opengl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -modplug -musepack -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba* -sdl -speex -vcd (-vidix) (-vis) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff zeroconf -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -php -samba* -slp -static -xinetd" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.3.3  USE="bzip2 handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) (-lzma) -openexr -samba*" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Imagino que con que la tengas en "kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.3.3" valga, yo la tengo de forma global.

Salu2.

----------

## sasho23

Siii, ahi estaba el problema. No recuerdo ni cuando, ni porque he quitado la USE samba, pero ahora todo funciona!

Muchas gracias una vez mas!

----------

